# refusal of claim for baby massage VHI



## mnbarrett (19 Mar 2013)

I was wondering could anyone advise me, my policy changed at the end of January.

I dropped down, and my previous policy stated that I could claim back for the baby massage classes. So I contacted VHI in January before the policy changed and was told by two people that it didnt matter that i was changing policy, that i was covered for baby massage for the year of birth, my little one wont be one until june.

So I did the course, the date was February, they  sent back saying i cannot claim it. 

the lady i did the course with originally said if there was any problem with dates she would change them. now she wont change them.

but i feel under the policy and the advice of two people in VHI that i should be able to claim the money back. I had paid the deposit in January, but the class was delayed till Feb.

Im not sure what customer rights I have, or who I should contact. 

all advice appreciated


----------



## core2corr (19 Mar 2013)

VHI should have recorded the telephone conversations.Ask them to listen back to the calls that you made in January.They should stand over what was said.


----------



## scuby (30 Mar 2013)

what level of cover did you have and what did you move to ? what date did you move and what date was the massage ? (changing dates on a receipt is fraud)


----------

